
Lightning Network as a Solution for Bitcoin's Scaling Problems - signa11
http://www.coppolacomment.com/2018/01/probability-for-geeks.html
======
meri_dian
Regardless of whether it drives widespread Bitcoin adoption as a medium of
payment, Lightning is a very fascinating technical solution to the scaling
problem.

